# فتشوا الكتب



## عماد+سامى (16 يوليو 2011)

فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هي التي تشهد لي (يو  5 :  39)
مجموعة اسئلة من الكتاب المقدس بسيطة ولاكن لاتتعجل الاجابة 
1: كم مرة شق البحر ؟
2: كم مرة ضرب الله بيت فرعون ؟
3: كم مرة انكر ابراهيم زواجه من سارة ؟
4: كم مرة حارب الله ونصر شعب اسرائيل علانية بمعنى ان الله من قاتل بشكل واضح ومباشر وهزم الشعوب الاخري ؟ 
5: ما هو اطول يوم بتاريخ البشريه وليس من ايام الخليقة؟
6: ما هى اقصر صلاة بالكتاب المقدس وللعلم استجاب لها الرب ؟
7: ما هى اقوى قصة حب أُسري ووفاء بالكتاب المقدس ؟
8: من هو الشخص الذى عرف الرب وجها لوجه ؟
9: من هو العبد الذى ارسل له الله نبيا خصيصا له ؟
10: من هو النبي صاحب النبؤه التى جعلت الماجوس حينما رؤا النجم علموا بميلاد المسيح ورغم ذلك اصبح رمزااا للطمع والجشع ؟ 
ساترك لكم الايجابة ولاكنى ساجيب بنهاية الاسبوع بالايات واضيف مجموعة اخري
ارجو التفاعل


----------



## عماد+سامى (19 يوليو 2011)

1: كم مرة شق البحر ؟مرتين شق الله المياه مرة البحر الاحمر على يد موسى (و مد موسى يده على البحر فاجرى الرب البحر بريح شرقية شديدة كل الليل و جعل البحر يابسة و انشق الماء . فدخل بنو اسرائيل في وسط البحر على اليابسة و الماء سور لهم عن يمينهم و عن يسارهم) (خر  14 :  21- 22)
 والثانية شق مياه نهر الاردن (فوقف الكهنة حاملو تابوت عهد الرب على اليابسة في وسط الاردن راسخين و جميع اسرائيل عابرون على اليابسة حتى انتهى جميع الشعب من عبور الاردن) (يش  3 :  17)
 ( تقولون لهم ان مياه الاردن قد انفلقت امام تابوت عهد الرب عند عبوره الاردن انفلقت مياه الاردن فتكون هذه الحجارة تذكارا لبني اسرائيل الى الدهر) (يش  4 :  7)
2: كم مرة ضرب الله بيت فرعون ؟ مرتين
 الاولى بسبب سارة زوجى ابراهيم (فضرب الرب فرعون و بيته ضربات عظيمة بسبب ساراي امراة ابرام) (تك  12 :  17)
والثانية على ايام موسى احدى الضربات العشر ( فحدث في نصف الليل ان الرب ضرب كل بكر في ارض مصر من بكر فرعون الجالس على كرسيه الى بكر الاسير الذي في السجن و كل بكر بهيمة) (خر  12 :  29) 
3: كم مرة انكر ابراهيم زواجه من سارة ؟مرتين
الاولى امام فرعون ببداية خدمته ( قولي انك اختي ليكون لي خير بسببك و تحيا نفسي من اجلك) (تك 12 : 13 ) 
والثانيه امام ابيمالك ملك جرار بنهاية خدمته بعد ما عرف الله حق المعرفة (و قال ابراهيم عن سارة امراته هي اختي فارسل ابيمالك ملك جرار و اخذ سارة) (تك 20 : 2)

4: كم مرة حارب الله ونصر شعب اسرائيل علانية بمعنى ان الله من قاتل بشكل واضح ومباشر وهزم الشعوب الاخري ؟
 فى حدود علمى اربع مرات حارب الله مباشرة ولاى احد ان يضيف مدعم كلامه بايات
 الاولى هى محاربة الله عن شعب اسرائيل وخروجهم من مصر والضربات العشر التى لن اطيل بها  
الثانيه هى فى سقوط اريحا (و كان في المرة السابعة عندما ضرب الكهنة بالابواق ان يشوع قال للشعب اهتفوا لان الرب قد اعطاكم المدينة..... فهتف الشعب و ضربوا بالابواق و كان حين سمع الشعب صوت البوق ان الشعب هتف هتافا عظيما فسقط السور في مكانه و صعد الشعب الى المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه و اخذوا المدينة.) (يش 6 : 16 ؛ 20 )


والثالثة  ايام القضاه حينما اختار جدعون (و قال الرب لجدعون ان الشعب الذي معك كثير علي لادفع المديانيين بيدهم لئلا يفتخر علي اسرائيل قائلا يدي خلصتني...... فضربت الفرق الثلاث بالابواق و كسروا الجرار و امسكوا المصابيح بايديهم اليسرى و الابواق بايديهم اليمنى ليضربوا بها و صرخوا سيف للرب و لجدعون. و وقفوا كل واحد في مكانه حول المحلة فركض كل الجيش و صرخوا و هربوا.؛) (قض  7 : 2-22 ؛23 ) 
الرابعة هى حينما ضرب الرب 185000 من جيوش سنحاريب (و كان في تلك الليلة ان ملاك الرب خرج و ضرب من جيش اشور مئة الف و خمسة و ثمانين الفا و لما بكروا صباحا اذا هم جميعا جثث ميتة.) (2مل 19 : 35 )
5: ما هو اطول يوم بتاريخ البشريه وليس من ايام الخليقة؟
فى ايام يشوع ابن نون ابحث انت عن السبب (فدامت الشمس و وقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من اعدائه اليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء و لم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل ) (يش  10 :  13)
6: ما هى اقصر صلاة بالكتاب المقدس وللعلم استجاب لها الرب ؟
صلاة يعبيص من هو لا تسالنى  (و دعا يعبيص اله اسرائيل قائلا ليتك تباركني و توسع تخومي و تكون يدك معي و تحفظني من الشر حتى لا يتعبني فاتاه الله بما سال) (1اخبار  4 :  10)
7: ما هى اقوى قصة حب أُسري ووفاء بالكتاب المقدس ؟هى لجاريه 
( رصفة سارية شاول ) قديكون وقائنا وحبنا لاحياء او حتى لاموات ولاكنها جلست تحت جثث ابنائها خمسة اشهر (فاخذت رصفة ابنة اية مسحا و فرشته لنفسها على الصخر من ابتداء الحصاد حتى انصب الماء عليهم من السماء و لم تدع طيور السماء تنزل عليهم نهارا و لا حيوانات الحقل ليلا) (2صم  21 :  10)
8: من هو الشخص الذى عرف الرب وجها لوجه ؟موسى النبي
 كما قال الكتاب عنه (و لم يقم بعد نبي في اسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجها لوجه) (تث  34 :  10)
9: من هو العبد الذى ارسل له الله نبيا خصيصا له ؟عبد ملك الكوشي
 الذى ارسل له الله ارميا النبي (و صارت كلمة الرب الى ارميا اذ كان محبوسا في دار السجن قائلة. اذهب و كلم عبد ملك الكوشي قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود اله اسرائيل هانذا جالب كلامي على هذه المدينة للشر لا للخير فيحدث امامك في ذلك اليوم. و لكنني انقذك في ذلك اليوم يقول الرب فلا تسلم ليد الناس الذين انت خائف منهم. بل انما انجيك نجاة فلا تسقط بالسيف بل تكون لك نفسك غنيمة لانك قد توكلت علي يقول الرب) (ار 39 : 15-18 )

10: من هو النبي صاحب النبؤه التى جعلت الماجوس حينما رؤا النجم علموا بميلاد المسيح ورغم ذلك اصبح رمزااا للطمع والجشع ؟ هو بلعام  
اما النبؤه هى  (اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى) (عد  24 :  17) وقد تنبأ باكثر وعرف قوة الله الحقيقية ولاكنه بالنهاية ترك طريق الله 
ساترك لكم البحث عن الاسباب لان الهدف ليس المعرفة السريعة ولاكن ان نفتش الكتب


----------

